# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Zoyo, personal shopping assistant, Bangalore, India

## Airicist

youtube.com/ZoyoAi

facebook.com/ZoyoAI

twitter.com/ZoyoAI

linkedin.com/company/zoyoai

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 28, 2015




> Chat based, AI powered, shopping assistant that helps consumers discover and buy products based on personal preferences and needs

----------


## Airicist

Zoyo demo

Published on Aug 17, 2015




> A short demo of some early features of Zoyo.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Zoyo - your intelligent personal assistant!

Published on Aug 25, 2015

----------

